# All icons do not show on desktop



## Janaemarie (Aug 6, 2007)

Please help ...I have a Powerbook G3 (bronze) w/ MacOS 10.2 that will not show all the icons. When it boots up, or whenever I plug in a disk, or audio CD or flashdrive it does not recognize the media or show them on the desktop. 


Is there any one else that has had this problem? Does anyone have a fix for this? Except for this the computer runs fine. Thanx, Janae


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

*Try this...*

Hi,

In the Finder, go to Preferences -> General tab and make sure that "Show these items on the desktop" has all 3 boxes checked.

Hope this helps,

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Janaemarie (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Nick, 
I tried the finder preferences, checked all three of the boxes and restarted but to no avail.


----------



## Janaemarie (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Nick,
I tried the finder preferences, checked all three of the boxes and restarted but to no avail.
Do you have any other suggestions?


----------

